# Shackleton/Hoghton Tower



## Micheal (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone have any information about the Hogton Tower, a clipper from the North West Shipping which was the first of Sir Ernest Shackleton, circa 1890.

I would be grateful.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Micheal,

A news article which gives details of 'Hoghton Tower' - http://www.encyclopedia-titanica.org/discus/messages/6937/208807.html

Another article, which includes a photo of her and details some of her trading - http://www.stanford.edu/~galic/history/halfdome/hoghton_tower.html

Dennis.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

He went on the be a junior officer in Union-Castle
_"Not a lot of people know that"_

http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page1653.html


----------

